# Senior Pictures! (Or rather, Senior video? c:)



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

I LOVE IT!!! You two are so cute  I tried to take my Senior pic with my mare, but Crater wouldn't allow it  This is awesome, which one are you going to pick?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Ah yeah, my friend who graduated last year from there was saying that she couldn't take her pics with her mare either. That's kinda stupid IMO. D:

Thank you for the compliment though <3 We're both short and have too much attitude so we're a good team! lol

I think I'm going to pick this one to be my yearbook photo.


----------



## Army wife (Apr 29, 2012)

I really like this one  Good pick!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Gorgeous pictures-I like the one you picked. She is a class member,IMO.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks <3 I think she is too. I think I'm going to be more upset over my equestrian team graduation than I am over my high school one!


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I love the one at 4:56, simple and cute!


----------



## horsefan3000 (Jun 13, 2012)




----------



## kaykay4411 (Feb 13, 2012)

I took senior pictures with my mare to!! And with one of my baby cows... and some by myself lol but yours look awesome!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Those are great!


----------



## Horsecrazy4 (Nov 24, 2012)

Very nice pics  Ty for sharing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I loved those pictures, you both are so sweet & cute, you make my teeth hurt from the sweetness!


----------



## jumpinggirl (Nov 14, 2012)

YOUR SCHOOL HAS AN EQUESTRIAN TEAM!?!?!?! I am super jealous. I really like your pictures though.


----------

